# iptables, konfoguracja na router z usługami

## lestat

Witam wszystkich,

Postawiłem gentoo na mini komputerze typu Alix 2d3...  :Smile: 

W środku karta radiowa wlan0 na hostapd w bridge (br0) z eth0. I to jest moja siec lokalna. Na br0 pracuje dnsmasq.

Dalej eth1 z dostepem do internetu przez pppoe tak ze inet mam na interfejsie ppp0 i na nim stale IP lokalne w wewnetrznej sieci mojego ISP.

Na eth2 również dostep do internetu ale jeszcze w fazie prób. Docelowo bede chciał puscic sobie ruch podzielony po uslugach czesciowo na jednym a czesciowo na drugim łaczu.

Na początek chciałbym sie skupić na poprawnej konfiguracji iptables routera z jednym łączem...

Miałem kiedys na debianie takie dobrodziejstwo jak vuurmuur ale niestety ebuild na gentoo wyrzuca bledy przy probie kompilacji wiec zarzuciłem to rozwiązanie na poczet recznego wklepania regułek.

Poradników widziałem sporo ale co jeden to jeszcze inaczej ma to rozwiązane. Próbowałem wg opisu ze strony gentoo. Fak faktem maskarada działa bez problemu ale za to miałem problem z przekierowaniem portów na różne maszyny.

Tak że jezeli mogłbym prosić o pomoc w podstawowej konfiguracji iptables bede wdzieczny.

Teraz tak. internet na ppp0, siec lokalna ba br0. Z sieci lokalnej może być pełen dostep do serwera ale chetnie przetestuje inne rozwiazanie. Z zewnątrz dostep tylko do ssh. Dodatkowo przekierowanie 2 portów z zewnątrz na 2 różne maszyny w sieci lokalnej. Ruch przechodzacy przrz br0 bez zadnych blokad. Oczywiscie maskarada ale podobno moze byc tez SNAT...

Chodzi mi o przejrzystą prostą konfiguracje. Z góry dzieki za pomoc...

----------

## no4b

Ale z czym *konkretnie* masz problem? Czego nie rozumiesz? Co nie działa? Wybacz, ale całej konfiguracji klepał za Ciebie nikt nie będzie, chyba, że chcesz to zlecić.

----------

## Belliash

Gentoo to nie jest dobra platforma na router. Pokusilbym sie o instalacje OpenWrt.

----------

## Raku

 *lestat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tak że jezeli mogłbym prosić o pomoc w podstawowej konfiguracji iptables bede wdzieczny.
> 
> 

 

jeśli nie chce ci się szukać po googlach, to znaczy, że chcesz, żeby ktoś zrobił całą robotę za ciebie ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Teraz tak. internet na ppp0, siec lokalna ba br0. Z sieci lokalnej może być pełen dostep do serwera ale chetnie przetestuje inne rozwiazanie. Z zewnątrz dostep tylko do ssh. Dodatkowo przekierowanie 2 portów z zewnątrz na 2 różne maszyny w sieci lokalnej. Ruch przechodzacy przrz br0 bez zadnych blokad. Oczywiscie maskarada ale podobno moze byc tez SNAT...
> 
> Chodzi mi o przejrzystą prostą konfiguracje.

 

ja ci taką mogę wykonać, ale nie podałeś, z jakimi funduszami startujesz. A od tego zależy dokładność wykonania i łatwość obsługi.

 *Quote:*   

>  Z góry dzieki za pomoc...

 

ja zwykle pobieram wynagrodzenie z dołu. Ale za bógzapłać nie pracuję.

Szukasz pomocy - nie ma sprawy, ktoś pewnie tu pomoże. Ale jeśli szukasz gotowca, to od tego są google.

----------

## SlashBeast

http://github.com/slashbeast/sbfw/tree/master/rules.d/ tutaj masz moje podstawowe regulki wyklikane na laptopa. Na swiat wystawione tylko httpd, identd i sshd.

----------

## no4b

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> Gentoo to nie jest dobra platforma na router

 

Dawno takiej bzdury nie przeczytałem. Konfiguracja sieci w Gentoo jest tak fajna i obejmuje tak wiele rzeczy (choćby VLANy), że czyni je to świetnym wyborem na router.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Dawno takiej bzdury nie przeczytałem. Konfiguracja sieci w Gentoo jest tak fajna i obejmuje tak wiele rzeczy (choćby VLANy), że czyni je to świetnym wyborem na router.

 

Jak ktos chce naprawde fancy rozwiazania to i sam moze sobie skrypty sieci napisac, sam tak mam.

----------

## Belliash

 *no4b wrote:*   

>  *Belliash wrote:*   Gentoo to nie jest dobra platforma na router 
> 
> Dawno takiej bzdury nie przeczytałem. Konfiguracja sieci w Gentoo jest tak fajna i obejmuje tak wiele rzeczy (choćby VLANy), że czyni je to świetnym wyborem na router.

 

To nie czytaj... Pobawisz sie openwrt, skosztujesz konfiguracji przez uci i z czasem sam stwierdzisz ze o wiele bardziej nadaje sie do takich zastosowan niz gentoo.

----------

## no4b

Wyobraź sobie, że mam OpenWRT tu i ówdzie i wcale nie uważam, że nadaje się lepiej. Firewall czy QoS w uci to czyste voodoo.

----------

## Belliash

To Twoje zdanie... Skoro porownujesz to do voodo, to widocznie nie masz o tym zbytniego pojecia... EOT

----------

## lestat

 *Raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> jeśli nie chce ci się szukać po googlach, to znaczy, że chcesz, żeby ktoś zrobił całą robotę za ciebie ...
> 
> 

 

Otóż szukałem sporo, ale tak jak napisalem - co strona to inne rozwiazanie. Ponieważ na iptables sie nie znam (dopiero zaczynam) prosiłem o jakieś wskazówki. Może nie wyraziłem sie jasno dlatego powstał fakt że szukam gotowca a tak nie jest bo lubie poeksperymentować. W tej chwili już sobie poradziłem i mam to co chciałem tak że dziękuje wszystkim za dobre chęci... Mam jeszcze jeden problem z SHM ale to juz sprawa na inny wątek.

----------

## no4b

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> To Twoje zdanie... Skoro porownujesz to do voodo, to widocznie nie masz o tym zbytniego pojecia... EOT

 

Odpowiem w podobnym tonie: skoro nie porównujesz tego do voodoo, to widocznie nie masz o tym zbytniego pojęcia... EOT

----------

